
Show HN: Morning Cup of Coding – A curated newsletter of programming articles - pekalicious
https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding
======
deepakkarki
For those interested in such newsletters and curated content, I run
[https://discoverdev.io](https://discoverdev.io)

High quality software engineering articles - both newsletter and RSS feed.

Been running it for about an year - curating over 1200+ links! 8-10 links
every weekday, newsletter every weekend!

Sorry for the shameless plug! Just thought people who'd like this would also
find Discover Dev helpful!

~~~
jwdunne
I've just subscribed. No shame in my eyes, the more the merrier. Things like
this help me keep afloat of what's going on. Thank you for the great resource
:)

~~~
deepakkarki
Thanks for the encouragement :)

I've tried to make the site as accessible as possible - lightweight,
minimalistic, no JS. Served over netlify's CDN.

~~~
purple-again
Maybe when you get a free day you could add some screen reader support. Nice
tool, thanks for sharing.

------
pcprincipal
Just read Issue #35 and subscribed - congrats on getting this off the ground.
I have some feedback as I run a similar newsletter for long form books and
articles over at [https://theconsider.com](https://theconsider.com). The
following has come from subscribers and been helpful to me:

\- The paragraph to paragraph format can be a little jarring in teams of
reading through. When you move from OpenAI to QT in #35, for instance, there's
no clear transition. In my newsletter, I'll use bold titles to break up
recommendations

\- Add a time estimation on how long it will take to complete the article /
blog post / whatever. When something can be done in < 15 minutes, people
generally read on the spot. If longer, people will make time for it if they're
interested. Either way, it's helpful to the reader to just let them know how
big a time investment something is

\- Add a place for people to e-mail you their favorite coding articles,
papers, etc. Some of my most clicked recommendations have come from
subscribers

Awesome job again. I'm excited to get this on the daily.

~~~
pekalicious
Wow. Thank you so much! Your project, from the writing to the design, is
pretty much what I am working towards. Subscribed!

\- I am fully aware of how jarring my paragraphs transitions are. Adding
titles sounds like a good solution.

\- I expect people to subscribe specifically because the linked articles are
long, but I can see why time estimates are useful.

\- Already added a form (rather hastily, I will admit).

Thank you for all of this!

------
TheAceOfHearts
Latest article has a typo: "program that let's a user". Should be: "program
that lets a user".

I think a daily newsletter is too frequent. It'll get harder to maintain as
time goes by; when doing something like this people expect consistency.

Not a big fan of the daily programming language section. Based on this list
[0] you'll run out of items for it after two year. Better start pumping out
new programming languages every day to keep things going!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages)

~~~
pekalicious
Thanks for pointing out the typo. Wish I could fix it :/ I'll be more diligent
about them in the future.

It's every work day, so five days a week, but your point still stands. I think
the daily part is pretty integral to the premise, although I understand your
concerns. Currently, and for the foreseeable future, I have the time to invest
in this. I guess we'll have to wait and see. I can promise that I will be
listening to feedback.

From what I've seen during the time I have been doing this, there's more than
enough languages right now to fill at least 5 years, and this is assuming no
other languages are being developed during this time. Also, I have a list of
my own which contains languages that are not in the link you provided but have
a Wikipedia page (Befunge for example), so that list is definitely not
exhaustive. And finally, two years is a pretty good runtime :)

------
crowbahr
And if instead of email I was interested in just a RSS feed? An email is
expensive to me. It seeks me out instead of the other way around.

~~~
pekalicious
Here you go: [https://us18.campaign-
archive.com/feed?u=ab0f46cf302c0ed836e...](https://us18.campaign-
archive.com/feed?u=ab0f46cf302c0ed836e0bf0ad&id=56b5f64c5f)

~~~
eadmund
Now that's awesome! Thanks for the speedy customer service!

------
GordonS
The name remind me of Chris Alcock's [The Morning
Brew]([http://blog.cwa.me.uk](http://blog.cwa.me.uk)), a .NET orientated daily
roundup of articles that I've followed for years now. I recommend it.

~~~
leddt
I love the morning brew but it has gone down in quality over the years. There
used to be a short summary of every link but these days it is just a list of
links.

I still check it every day but I find that I click through less and less of
the links.

You gotta respect Chris though for keeping it going for over 11 years now!!

------
tannercollin
Can I just get a permalink I can bookmark to the latest article?

~~~
pekalicious
[https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding/latest](https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding/latest)

This should do the trick. For now I will be manually updating this until I
create an automated workflow. I do not guarantee that this will work forever
(the update process is rather clunky right now).

I am open to suggestions.

~~~
SyneRyder
If you're able to copy the archives across to your own site, it might be worth
it for the SEO benefits (and you can put the signup form at the top of each
page). But your focus on automated workflow seems very wise.

One suggestion - you might want to add an actual unsubscribe link on the site.
I once had somebody subscribe to one of my lists, who then wanted to
unsubscribe before receiving the first email and was quite upset that they
couldn't find an unsubscribe link on the site itself.

Love your logo and how clean everything is!

~~~
pekalicious
I want to keep this primarily as a newsletter because it allows me to speak
directly to my readers in many different ways. While I will have an RSS link
and post the emails on the website, those are there mostly to give an idea of
the newsletter rather than the preferred way of reading it.

Thanks for the unsubscribe link suggestion. I went ahead and added it.

I'm glad you liked it :)

------
sloxy
would this not be better every other day or 3rd day? Every day is just too
much and maintaining quality is not sustainable unless there is a team working
full time on this.

~~~
pekalicious
Technically it's every work day, so five days a week, but I understand what
you mean. I think only time will tell. I can promise to listen to feedback and
if daily doesn't work I'm willing to switch it.

------
sleavey
I am bring sincere with this question: what does this offer that HN (which is
somewhat manually curated itself) or existing HN newsletters don't already?

~~~
pekalicious
The newsletter focuses strictly on content with the following attributes:

    
    
      - Recent, no more than a week old
      - Strictly in an article format, no videos or other media formats
      - Technical deep dives, not short tutorial-like content
      - Educational, something new or interesting
    

It is designed to be read once every morning before work.

HN has no such restrictions. I do not think they are mutually exclusive.

(edit: formatting)

~~~
lozf
> It is designed to be read once every morning before work.

Is that particularly important? Those of us that aren't West of the Atlantic
will probably read it at lunchtime or later.

~~~
pekalicious
It's what I strive for in terms of time of publish, selection of content,
aesthetics, etc, etc. I understand that realistically not everybody will
receive it in the morning. I think reading at lunchtime is a good time as well
:)

------
elorant
Dude, please, don't use JavaScript to load content. With uMatrix enabled your
site is dead on water.

~~~
always_good
So what? That's something you and I chose to use. Self-inflicted pain that
surely you're used to by now?

Enable Squarespace's CDN and move on. Don't be helpless nor expect the world
to bend to your whims.

~~~
bobjordan
Or better yet add Decentraleyes for local CDN emulation.

------
megaman22
Looks interesting.

Does this site really need JavaScript? It's some text and a form. It's a
completely blank page in Brave.

~~~
hedora
I was going to say something similar. I have JS disabled and auto reader mode
enabled, and get a blank page.

On average, I’ve found news sites render a bit better with JavaScript off (on
iOS 11.x), due to misguided attempts to improve on default browser behavior,
and this site is clearly in the minority on that front. I also wonder what
serving an empty page with a pile of JavaScript does for SEO, but I have no
practical experience with that.

